# Coming from Louisiana to stay permantly and snowboard forever! How expensive is it?



## craig (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking to move from Louisiana to Utah so I can start snowboarding and eventually become an instructor. But I'm confused about resort prices, ski lift tickets and season passes. Do I really have to 50 bucks a day to use a chair lift for that day if I want to snowboard? Is that in addition to my season pass to that resort? How do people get by if they want to do this all day? (I get a disability check so I don't have to work but I can if I want). 

Is snowboarding everyday financially feasible? Thanks, Craig


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

its actually 50 bucks for each ride up the lift.


----------



## cnesta (Oct 28, 2012)

If you have such a disability that you can't work then how can you snowboard that seems like you don't new that check if you can board you can work 



And yes you have to have a season pass and 50 bucked each ride
Us working people can afford it


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2012)

*wow*

So that makes it even worse? Do they have passes that get me on the mountain and unlimited use of the chair lift? I mean, you'll finish a run in a few minutes down a mountain right?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

craig said:


> So that makes it even worse? Do they have passes that get me on the mountain and unlimited use of the chair lift? I mean, you'll finish a run in a few minutes down a mountain right?


no. a season pass just lets you park in the parking lot. $50 each time up the lift. you pay the liftie as you get on.


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2012)

It's for depression/other mental stuff


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2012)

how many times do people use a lift in one day you reckon?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i dunno i spent about $35,000 on ski lifts last season.


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2012)

oh yeah right lol


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

craig said:


> oh yeah right lol


i'm completely serious. this is a lifestyle little buddy.


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2012)

Jesus Christ. What are you, a doctor?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> i dunno i spent about $35,000 on ski lifts last season.


QFT unfortunately, Shred lived in the PNW where the lifts are cheaper. Being a Utardian it is a little more expensive. You are looking at 65 dollars a lift ride at Brighton, which is the cheapest pass in the Cottonwoods. Good luck!


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2012)

How many would one use a lift in day though on average? If someone wants to snowboard do they HAVE to go to a resort? Aren't there mountains that people can snowboard on in Utah without having do the "resort" thing?


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know what QFT or PNW is.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

craig said:


> How many would one use a lift in day though on average? If someone wants to snowboard do they HAVE to go to a resort? Aren't there mountains that people can snowboard on in Utah without having do the "resort" thing?


Want to die in an avalanche? If not, I would stay at a resort.

QFT - Quoted for Truth

PNW - Pacific Northwest


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> no. a season pass just lets you park in the parking lot. $50 each time up the lift. you pay the liftie as you get on.


Maybe it's just us up here in Canada, but it's common courtesy to tip the liftie every time they wipe the snow off the chairs. I usually tip $5 for every wipe so it gets really expensive every trip up.


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2012)

*Yah right*

I didn't believe what you were guys were saying so I called a resort in Utah just a few minutes ago and the lady told me it's 50 dollars for an "all day pass" and they DO NOT charge every time you ride; only for the day which includes unlimited rides all day.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hilarious thread and you guys are all going to hell (which is probably a lot more fun that the xian heaven anyway).

Craig, based on your ignorance of the basics (that's not a slam, just observation), you haven't ever snowboarded. What made you decide already on instructing?


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

craig said:


> I didn't believe what you were guys were saying so I called a resort in Utah just a few minutes ago and the lady told me it's 50 dollars for an "all day pass" and they DO NOT charge every time you ride; only for the day which includes unlimited rides all day.


she probably didn't get the memo :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea, well you're from LA, have obviously never been on a mountain, are collecting a government check and want to get a job at a resort. 

if you're collecting disability then collect disability. if you want to move to the mountains and learn to snowboard then go ahead and do it. imo you shouldn't be taking a job from someone who doesn't collect welfare. in general the people working at mountain resorts do so because they love the snow and riding on it.

pay some dues.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Hilarious thread and you guys are all going to hell (which is probably a lot more fun that the xian heaven anyway).
> 
> Craig, based on your ignorance of the basics (that's not a slam, just observation), you haven't ever snowboarded. What made you decide already on instructing?


pppfffffff if there's a hell i was going there LONG before this stupid fucking thread.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

too disabled to work, but ok to snowboard every day? wow that's awesome, no wonder your country is falling off the fiscal cliff. Get back to work... people like you make me sick.


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2012)

Me collecting a disability check and what I collect it for is none of your business. I only mentioned it to give everyone on the thread who wanted to reply, sort of an idea of my finances, not so others could blast me for getting it. But this is a learning experience and I have learned NOT share to anymore personal information with you all. 

I was the military and got messed up and thats why I receive it. So you can take your "dues" and stick'em up your ass.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

If you would have said it was a military disability then you would have gotten a completely different response.

My initial reaction was thinking you were typical early twenties "I'm too stressed cause I actually have to work" people who I see all the time going on "Stress Leave" even though they have no real worries other when the next new Twilight Movie is coming out.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

craig said:


> Me collecting a disability check and what I collect it for is none of your business. I only mentioned it to give everyone on the thread who wanted to reply, sort of an idea of my finances, not so others could blast me for getting it. But this is a learning experience and I have learned NOT share to anymore personal information with you all.
> 
> I was the military and got messed up and thats why I receive it. So you can take your "dues" and stick'em up your ass.


Yeah. If you said it was military disability, people would probably line up to take you out for free. As a person who has struggled with depression in the past, I think you have taken up a fantastic sport. Its one of the only places where I can take my mind off everything. In fact, I generally have no idea where I am on the mountain - my internal GPS doesn't work out there. I rely on my snowboard buddy Torpedo (above) to keep track of where the hell we are. I hope you have a great time in Utah. Buy a season pass. Pay once, ride all you want.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Go surfing. Its cheaper.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Man, wish I could of got in on this before it got serious. 

Anyway, Why the sudden change? Living in SLC, Roy or Ogden and having a regular job is better than resort living.. IMO. More options and it's cheaper. 
Military disability will not go very far up north, Im guessing its around 1200 month. Life is not nearly as cheap up here as it is down South. You'll want a job for sure.


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

Lessons' for Craig:

1. Craig relax it's a snowboarding forum, people are going to give you shit. In this thread people are fucking with you, in the next you're fucking with someone else, and in another you're having a serious discussion. 

2. If you just say you're from Louisiana, on disability, and want to be an instructor at a resort you're asking for problems. Nearly everybody on this forum is saw a mental image of an overweight white dude in a wife-beater drinking PBR taking advantage of the system (with a dumbass/hilarious idea of being a snowboard instructor). 

3. Also; disability and military disability are two very different things. A disability check collecting snowboarder doesn't make sense and is asking for shit, but a veteran is going to cause everyone to be proud and be like "way to work through it." -FYI if you say your problems are PTSD from Qatar or Kuwait, I and anyone with any clue regarding OIF/OEF are going to lose all respect for you. 

4. GIVE UP ON THE INSTRUCTOR. Dude, you're a noob and that's okay, but you are not going to be an instructor. It will take you seasons to be decently good. Don't get me wrong if you stick with it, years from now you could be an instructor, but I'm talking years...

5. Stick with snowboarding, because snowboarding is rad.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

charles_r_cox said:


> Lessons' for Craig:
> 
> 1. Craig relax it's a snowboarding forum, people are going to give you shit. In this thread people are fucking with you, in the next you're fucking with someone else, and in another you're having a serious discussion.
> 
> ...


+1 very well stated. :bowdown:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

craig said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to move from Louisiana to Utah so I can start snowboarding and eventually become an instructor. But I'm confused about resort prices, ski lift tickets and season passes. Do I really have to 50 bucks a day to use a chair lift for that day if I want to snowboard? Is that in addition to my season pass to that resort? How do people get by if they want to do this all day? (I get a disability check so I don't have to work but I can if I want).
> 
> Is snowboarding everyday financially feasible? Thanks, Craig


Im ust be missing something: You want to move to a new state specifically to be a snowboarder(and an instructor, wow!), but from your questions about lift tickets/season passes it seems like you have never even gone snowboarding before...

*Serious question: why the sudden urge to become a snowboard instructor and how do you even know you'd like snowboarding once you do try it? *

Maybe you should try it once before you move across the country to pursue a career doing it? Food for thought.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> too disabled to work, but ok to snowboard every day? wow that's awesome, no wonder your country is falling off the fiscal cliff. Get back to work... people like you make me sick.


We can thank Democrats for that policy


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does anybody else here think craig is a troll? This is all too much sketch for me to think this is real....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

craig said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to move from Louisiana to Utah so I can start snowboarding and eventually become an instructor. But I'm confused about resort prices, ski lift tickets and season passes. Do I really have to 50 bucks a day to use a chair lift for that day if I want to snowboard? Is that in addition to my season pass to that resort? How do people get by if they want to do this all day? (I get a disability check so I don't have to work but I can if I want).
> 
> Is snowboarding everyday financially feasible? Thanks, Craig


Son, that's a hell of an introduction there:thumbsup:. 

Truth be told there are a few vets in the woods that love to ride. I work with this guy that lives in the sticks....shack, sled, rv, wife and little kid....he's set, works part time...idk what he did in the military. They lap on this logging road that they sled in on and apparently have a blast.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

HAHAHAHA the first 18 posts of this thread were epic! Good job gentleman:bowdown:



Craig...if you dont know how the lift ticket and season pass system works at a hill and are so gullible you believe what these fucks are saying you need to put off that instructor dream for about the next 7 years. First I would suggest learning to snowboard, then you need to absolutely love the fucking sport and get good enough to the point where you honestly believe that people would pay money to learn from you. I just started as an instructor...and honestly it has been non stop stress working it out with a second job just so I can just pay rent, because if you have any other responsibilities other than snowboarding working as a beginning instructor position is going to be rough rough rough.

So sit back, enjoy the ride and have fun and learn the sport for a while. Its much more fun that way.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> HAHAHAHA the first 18 posts of this thread were epic! Good job gentleman:bowdown:


HOLY SHIT i seriously cant stop laughing, great thread!! Also OP where in LA you from?


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

maybe he wants to make the move so he can write an e book about his experience?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

OP'er Craig seems to have dropped off the topic here....


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> OP'er Craig seems to have dropped off the topic here....


He's busy packing.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> He's busy packing.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

While this thread is full of some of the most hilarious responses I've seen, there are excellent (serious) points.

Try snowboarding first before you make a life changing decision. Hopefully you'll love it as we all do. Visit UT if you haven't already. Feel it out and see if it's the place for you.

I commend you for three things:

Thank you for serving our country.

It's admirable that you're looking to change your life's path in a direction of (potentially) a passion. 

Thank you for posting your naive and honest questions, as it really brought a lot of humor! I'm serious.

Oh and a fourth. Good job on getting through the shit that landed you where you are today. It doesn't sound like you let it get the best of you.

Good luck on whatever you choose to do.


----------

